# Caravela-portuguesa regressa às praias do Mediterrâneo



## Vince (15 Mai 2009 às 10:49)

> *A caravela portuguesa está em vias de colonizar o Mediterrâneo? *
> 
> Largada assim, sem mais explicações, a pergunta soa estranha. Afinal, as caravelas portuguesas cruzaram praticamente todas as águas do mundo, há já muitos séculos, mas a sua principal virtude era exactamente a capacidade de navegar com ventos contrários, possibilitando a exploração dos grandes mares exteriores - e não interiores, como o Mediterrâneo. Então por que motivo esta questão se levanta em pleno século XXI? Porque não estamos a falar de navios, estamos a falar de uma espécie marinha, a Physalia physalis.
> Cientistas espanhóis ouvidos pelo jornal espanhol El Mundo dão conta de um número crescente de avistamentos de caravelas-portuguesas nas águas do Mediterrâneo, relativamente perto das costas espanholas. Soaram os alarmes: grandes concentrações de medusas nesta zona têm sido notícia em anos anteriores, mas a caravela-portuguesa não é apenas mais uma medusa. Os seus longos tentáculos urticantes podem ser letais.
> ...






> *Caravela-portuguesa regressa às praias do Mediterrâneo*
> 
> Nos últimos seis meses, autoridades espanholas avistaram em três ocasiões diferentes grupos de meia centena de 'Physalia Physalis' junto à costa de Múrcia. Este organismo, que não é uma medusa ao contrário do que muitos pensam, tem tentáculos venenosos e provoca queimaduras de terceiro grau. Em casos extremos pode mesmo causar a morte.
> 
> ...



http://dn.sapo.pt/inicio/ciencia/interior.aspx?content_id=1216608&seccao=Biosfera





> *Portuguese Man o' War*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fablept (12 Jul 2012 às 16:22)

À cerca de um mês dei um passeio pela costa sul de S.Miguel e em cada praia que passava encontrava caravelas portuguesas. Curioso quando uma onda aproximava-se da caravela,  enchia-se como um balão.

À cerca de um mês e meio um amigo meu, foi "ferrado" por uma num pé, foi o suficiente para uma ida ao hospital e 3 dias de moletas.


----------

